# Baleric Islands - Spain



## JMJ (Oct 31, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience in chartering with either The Moorings or Sunsail in the Baleric Islands of Spain?


----------



## netprophet (Sep 11, 2002)

share room in luxury aprtment close to Palma Port, Porta Portals, Anxdrat - swimming pool and facilities... email if interested


----------

